# Boot errors with eMMC HW support enabled



## munchr (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks all in advance.

I have been trying to install OpnSense on an ARM and it keeps on failing with the following error (not detailed but I can capture a detailed report and post):

sdhci_pci0-slot0: Controller timeout

I have spoken to my hardware provider support and the only way I have been able to get OpnSense to install is by disabling eMMC support in the BIOS so as not to use my internal storage card, and installing on an external USB flash drive. FYI installing Ubuntu with eMMC support enable works like a charm. Hardware support is of the mind that the FreeBSD version that the OpnSense I am trying to install does not support the hardware. I am trying to install OpnSense 18.7 which I believe is based on FreeBSD v11. The specific hardware device I trying to use for internal storage is 32 GB SATA SSD – form factor: M.2 2260.

If there is no solution to getting the base kernel to boot with my hardware enabled, I'd really appreciate some authoritative answer on whether or not the hardware is actually supported or not so I don't go running around in circles. If there is a work around of course that will be stellar.

If there are any vagaries in my post please let me know and I'll clarify as best as I can. I'm hoping not to waste anyones time.

Thanks for all and any responses.

munchr


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

